# Welche Wathose???



## Salty Waterboy (13. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

wer kennt die beiden Wathosen? Und Wer kann mir zu welcher Raten?

Sind ja beide eine Preiskategorie, haben aber, meiner Meinung nach, wesentliche Unterschiede.

Die Balzer ist halb atmungsaktiv und die Hodgman hat eine Thinsulate-Isolierung.#c

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...wathose-mit-profilsohle-lakestream/detail.jsf

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2320&cid=10

Gruß Tony


----------



## antonio (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

vergiß ganz schnell das halbatmungsaktiv. entweder ne hose ist atmungsaktiv oder nicht, dazwischen gibts nichts.
da es sich hier um neoprenhosen handelt ist nichts mit atmungsaktiv.
wenn du die hose nutzen willst um am fluß zum beispiel viel strecke zu machen, also auch außerhalb des waasers läufst oder nur im knie bis oberschenkeltiefen wasser läufst, wirst du dir vorkommen wie in ner sauna.
in der preisklasse von der ersten bekommst du auch schon ne echte atmungsaktive hose.

antonio


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin Antonio,

ich suche auch gerade ne gute Wathose.
Zum fischen im flachen Fluß (max. 1m) und fürs Belly.

Kannst Du hierzu konkrete Modelle / Marken empfehlen?
Auf welche Eigenschaften sollte man achten?

Besten Dank für Deine Unterstützung!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## mlkzander (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

ich habe mir gerade eine von HART beim Kai geholt, atmungsaktiv leicht und sicher............. http://www.tackle-import.com/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=1285638&Page=4

die wathosen gibt es als innovation oder als airtech5 beide mit oder ohne stiefel, 
mir persönlich reicht die innovation mit stiefel für etwa 150€ brutto, ne warme 
hose geht immer drunter und für die übergangszeit ist sie ohne was drunter perfekt


----------



## antonio (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

wenn dann würd ich zu einer mit extra watschuhen raten.
vom laufen und von der standsicherheit entschieden besser und die schwachstelle "naht von hose zu stiefel" gibt es nicht.

antonio


----------



## smith1337 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

moin tony,

wenn du irgendwo die Scierra TUNDRA findest, nimm diese. dazu noch ein paar wat-schuhe, die kannst du dann gleich nutzen wenn du dir für die wärmere jahreszeit eine atmungsative zulegen solltest. die ron thompsen dakota genießt einen sehr guten ruf, nur leider gibt es diese nicht mehr bzw du hast glück und findest noch einen ladenhüter...

gruß andreas


----------



## Rosi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin und ich würde mir keine Wathose kaufen, welche ich nicht vorher anprobiert habe. Mal sind die Stiefel zu groß, mal die Beine zu kurz oder zu lang. Die Hersteller scheinen alle verschiedene Proportionsmodelle zu haben. 
Eine Wathose muß gut sitzen, sonst drückt das Wasserdruck die Falten an unpassender Stelle, man stolpert im Wasser über zu große Stiefel oder kann nicht genug darunter anziehen.


----------



## Tench 01 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Ich trage eine Patagonia super Teil würde sie aber wie hier schon gesagt anprobieren da Hersteller dieser Hosen viele Zwischengrößen im Programm haben.


----------



## Marcel-hl (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Wenn Du etwas wirklich feines möchtest, könnte man schon mal 300-400€ (Vision,Simms,Guidline,Kinetic) ausgeben.
Ich selber habe mir dieses Frühjahr eine atmungsaktive Wathose von Vision gekauft. Modell heisst Keeper und lag bei 159€. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, trocknet schnell und Passform ist auch gut. 
Bei dem Watschuh wollte ich Geld sparen, deshalb wurde der Shimano Biocraft gekauft (59€). Nun nach 4 Monaten Nutzung waren die Schuhe komplett im Arsch. (ca. 15x genutzt)
Beide Sohlen abgefallen und ein 3-4 cm langer Riss an der wichtigsten Nahtstelle.
Schuhwerk wurde Händler beim reklamiert und zu Shimano geschickt.
Nun habe ich 50€ drauf gelegt und den neuen Schuh aus dem Hause Vision gekauft. Was soll ich sagen - Shimano einfach schlecht ! - Vision einfach super! :m
Schon auf den ersten Blick sieht man die bei weitem bessere Verarbeitung. (Modell Vision Mako 2010)

Tip: Angeldomäne bietet komplette Pakete inkl. Hose und Schuhe usw. von Kinetic zum fairen Preis. Aber kauf bloß nicht die Wat-Schlupfjacke, meine Kumpels brauchen immer 2 Minuten bis die ausgezogen ist |supergri

PS: Natürlich ist eine Anprobe beim Händler immer von Vorteil ! Am besten gleich Hose und Schuhwerk! Die Schuhe sollten zu 100% passen, sonst wird es nervig.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## AndreasG (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Ich trage eine Patagonia super Teil würde sie aber wie hier schon gesagt anprobieren da Hersteller dieser Hosen viele Zwischengrößen im Programm haben.



Bzgl. Zwischengrößen bin ich auf Bare / USA gekommen. Die bieten erstklassiges Material in unterschiedlichsten Abmessungen an, da geht es um Gewicht, Körpergröße, Brustumfang, Taille, Schrittlänge und Schuhgröße. 
Größen: XS, S, M, MK, ML, L, LK, XL, XXL
Etwas mehr Geld anlegen und sich Jahrelang am Tragekomfort erfreuen rechnet sich immer.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tench 01 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Bzgl. Zwischengrößen bin ich auf Bare / USA gekommen. Die bieten erstklassiges Material in unterschiedlichsten Abmessungen an, da geht es um Gewicht, Körpergröße, Brustumfang, Taille, Schrittlänge und Schuhgröße.
> Größen: XS, S, M, MK, ML, L, LK, XL, XXL
> Etwas mehr Geld anlegen und sich Jahrelang am Tragekomfort erfreuen rechnet sich immer.
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## donlotis (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Geld anlegen und sich Jahrelang am Tragekomfort erfreuen rechnet sich immer.



Von dem Geld mache ich 2 Wochen Dänemark-Angelurlaub in meiner 80 Euronen-Buxe... |bigeyes 
Aber hätten täte ich schon gerne so eine... :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Immer atmend.
Kein Schwitzwasser und trocken.
Ist wie beim Arbeitsschutz: Das rechnet sich.
Zwanzig Jahre später muß man dann auch nicht rätseln, woher das Rheuma kommt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MaikP (25. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin zusammen!
Habe eine Hart Innovation mit Füßlingen als Werbeprämie bekommen. Nach 5-8 Mal undicht.Ich gehe mit der Hose eigentlich recht Vorsichtig um, aber die Nähte im Kniebereich sind undicht geworden weil die Hose für meinen langen Beine zu kurz ist und deshalb an den Nähten gezerrt wird.( bin1,84 habe Größe Xl genommen ) Die Füßlinge werden auch bald undicht, weil sie schlecht ausgeformt sind und in den Schuhen faltig liegen.
*Das Wichtigste ist die perfekte Paßform* dann halten preiswerte Hhosen auch recht lange. Also vorher anprobieren!
Grüße MaikP


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Meine Rede,

immer schön schlabberig und etwas zu groß.
Dann halten auch die Nähte.
Gut aussehen zählt nicht in der kalten Ostsee|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Mefo_Alex (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin Leute,
habe gerade mal rumgestöbert und habe was interessantes gefunden. Was haltet ihr von deisem Angebot?
http://www.angelsachse.de/product_i...eeper-Waders-Set--6-Groe-en-zur-Auswahl-.html
Qualitativ gut/schlecht?
Zu teuer - gibts billiger?
Hat die hemand?


Gruß Alex


----------



## timo85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*



Marcel-hl schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas wirklich feines möchtest, könnte man schon mal 300-400€ (Vision,Simms,Guidline,Kinetic) ausgeben.
> Ich selber habe mir dieses Frühjahr eine atmungsaktive Wathose von Vision gekauft. Modell heisst Keeper und lag bei 159€. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, trocknet schnell und Passform ist auch gut.
> Bei dem Watschuh wollte ich Geld sparen, deshalb wurde der Shimano Biocraft gekauft (59€). Nun nach 4 Monaten Nutzung waren die Schuhe komplett im Arsch. (ca. 15x genutzt)
> Beide Sohlen abgefallen und ein 3-4 cm langer Riss an der wichtigsten Nahtstelle.
> ...


----------



## opi2001 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin Moin 
ich selber habe als Wathose eine Ron Thompson Aquasafe ist eine atmungsaktive mit Schuhen.Bin damit sehr zufrieden ist sehr bequem ,mit verstellbaren Gürtel und Taschen.Preis / Leistung ist super.Sie trocknet schnell ab ist leicht aber dafür auch robust.
Ich habe sie als Komplettset gekauft.
Hier mal der Link dazu
http://www.fishingtackle-online.de/....html/XTCsid/bb827f0da0a6dd000548753d235996f3
Mal sehen ob ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.#6


----------



## sebwu (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*



opi2001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> ich selber habe als Wathose eine Ron Thompson Aquasafe ist eine atmungsaktive mit Schuhen.Bin damit sehr zufrieden ist sehr bequem ,mit verstellbaren Gürtel und Taschen.Preis / Leistung ist super.Sie trocknet schnell ab ist leicht aber dafür auch robust.
> Ich habe sie als Komplettset gekauft.
> Hier mal der Link dazu
> ...



moin moin,
interessant ist das der einzelkauf bei der kombination 1 fast 20€ günstiger ist.|kopfkrat

mfg sebastian


----------



## MaikP (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose???*

Moin,
meine Ron Thomson Aquasafe mit separaten Gravel Guards hat gut durchgehalten.
Der Nachfolger mit integrieten habe ich wegen undichten Nähten vom Neopren bis zu den Knien 2 Mal umgetauscht.
Die 3te liegt auch undicht inner Garage. Fass mal ne Simms an, dann weißt du was robust ist.
Mfg
MaikP


----------

